

The thinking behind a UI for reading a newspaper on the web - bensummers
http://www.gyford.com/phil/writing/2010/06/09/todays-guardian.php

======
jrwoodruff
Many of the iPad news apps have functionality similar to this, but also give
you a 'front page' like a website. For instance, the USA Today app allows you
to browse the 'front' page, but once you select a story, a flick to the left
or right moves to the next or previous story, while up and down scrolls the
current story.

------
nfnaaron
This is well done and worth checking out. The only thing I didn't like is the
strictly linear route to all articles, whether you're interested in every
article or not. But I don't think that takes away from the accomplishment.

~~~
bensummers
There's a nice "jump to section" UI at the top. But you're right, there's no
article list.

But there's no article list in a real newspaper either. Although it has better
browseability.

